

/r/ReadableCode - dclaysmith
http://www.reddit.com/r/readablecode

======
david_shaw
I know that it's sometimes frowned upon to post reddit links on Hacker News
(which is an argument for another day), but I really like the idea behind this
subreddit.

When people ask me how to become a better programmer, I answer with two very
simple tasks: read code, and write code.

It sounds obvious to those of us who have experience programming, but new
developers are sometimes left totally in the dark on this one.

" _Read_ code?" they reply, bewildered. "How am I supposed to read code if I
don't understand it yet?"

It's somewhat of a chicken-and-egg problem, since in order to write code
(well) you need to be able to read code, and to be able to read code you need
to be able to understand what it's doing. While total expertise in a given
language is often unnecessary, you need to find clear examples of concise,
well-documented code.

It looks like this subreddit provides excactly that, and I'll be happy to
recommend it to neophyte programmers from now on. I think I'll get a lot
higher adoption rates than "well, check out Github or Sourceforge!"

